# Help with what speakers to get



## truebighead (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey all
just bought myself my first car and the speakers are pretty ****, it'd only a little peugeot 106 so i was kind of expecting it.
Anyway, the cd player i have in there is a Sony CDX-GT100 (i think, not 100%) and it says 4x40w
now i know nothing about speakers and what sounds best so is it even worth buying speakers for this cd player or should i get a new cd player?
Any suggestions are appreciated.
Also, does having a subwoofer increase the Watt capacity? 
I'm pretty clueless :4-dontkno

Cheers guys


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

To increase the watts you would need an amp to power a sub woofer. Pioneer/Kenwood make good speakers for the existing factory replacements. I'm not sure you will get the sound you want with out an amp for the factory replacements.

http://www.crutchfield.com/g_410/Component-Systems.html?tp=106


----------

